# Tax expert for US expat pensioners in Barcelona? Or, no plan survives first contact with the EU.



## Tucsonsteve (Mar 26, 2013)

Can someone recommend a tax expert in Barcelona who might advise my wife and me, who are pensioners from the US, about tax liabilities?

We arrived here several weeks ago intending to move on to France where the rules for US retirement income are much simpler (not taxed at all!). But, like so many plans made before boots are on the ground, this one is looking iffy after a recent trip to France. Nothing against France or the French, the climate is just not warm enough for my wife.


So, it’s time to reassess the costs of remaining in Spain. We’ll also be looking for health insurance, which from reading some threads on this forum, appears to be obtainable for about 400 euros for a couple in their mid 50s through a company like Sanitas.

BTW: We are EU citizens (but never before lived here).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark427 (Dec 22, 2020)

Have you considered Portugal? Weather is on a par with Spain (the Algarve being the warmest area) and you can apply for NHR status for free which gives significant tax benefits for 1st 10 yrs. No capital gains tax, no foreign income tax, no inheritance tax, no tax on shares,crypto, investments etc. You also are eligible for free NHS treatment. English is widely spoken (more than in spain). Cost of living is on a par with Spain, if not a little cheaper. Well worth considering.


----------



## Tucsonsteve (Mar 26, 2013)

Mark427 said:


> Have you considered Portugal? Weather is on a par with Spain (the Algarve being the warmest area) and you can apply for NHR status for free which gives significant tax benefits for 1st 10 yrs. No capital gains tax, no foreign income tax, no inheritance tax, no tax on shares,crypto, investments etc. You also are eligible for free NHS treatment. English is widely spoken (more than in spain). Cost of living is on a par with Spain, if not a little cheaper. Well worth considering.


Yes, thanks, that is very good, rational advice. I have considered Portugal, but with my better half it’s best to take an oblique approach. The 10 year aspect looms large in her mind. For my part, I think in terms of the long term net costs. If a tax expert in Spain says we’ll have to hand over too much, I think Portugal is the next step now that the thin edge of the wedge has come between us and France.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Testa (Jan 5, 2021)

Will you be buying a property in Spain?


----------



## Tucsonsteve (Mar 26, 2013)

Joey Testa said:


> Will you be buying a property in Spain?


Not immediately, but at some point probably yes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Testa (Jan 5, 2021)

Tucsonsteve said:


> Not immediately, but at some point probably yes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then consider how high taxes are on property in Spain, when buying and selling. Catalonia has higher taxes than any other region. Also inheritance taxes are high. I would definitely consult more than one tax advisor but I have the feeling that every "expert" you ask will give you a different answer.


----------



## haryM1 (22 d ago)

I understand that you are seeking recommendations for a tax expert in Barcelona to advise you and your wife about tax liabilities as US pensioners who have recently moved to Spain. It is important to note that every country has its own tax laws and regulations, and it is always a good idea to seek professional advice to ensure that you are fully aware of your tax obligations and to ensure that you are paying the correct amount of tax.
There are several options available to you for finding a tax expert in Barcelona. One option is to ask for recommendations from friends, family, or colleagues who have used the services of a tax expert in the past. You can also search online directories or directories of professional associations, such as the Asociación de Técnicos de Haciendas Locales (Spanish Association of Local Tax Officials) or the Instituto de Estudios Fiscales (Institute of Tax Studies).
Another option is to contact a law firm or accounting firm that specializes in tax law and ask for a referral to a tax expert. Many firms have attorneys or accountants with expertise in tax law who can provide advice on tax matters.
It is also important to ensure that you choose a reputable and qualified tax expert who has the necessary knowledge and experience to provide accurate and reliable advice. You may want to ask for references or check their credentials before hiring them.
I hope this information is helpful. If you have any further questions, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------

